# ATF Shotgun Importability Study



## Chad (Jan 29, 2011)

Full document is worth a read but a few excerpts are below:

http://www.atf.gov/publications/firearms/012611-study-on-importality-of-certain-shotguns.pdf

page ii

Study on the Importability of Certain Shotguns 

Executive Summary 

The purpose of this study is to establish criteria that the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms 
and Explosives (ATF) will use to determine the importability of certain shotguns under the 
provisions of the Gun Control Act of 1968 (GCA).
------------------------------------

page iv

Firearm Features 

In reviewing the shotguns used for those activities classified as sporting purposes, the working 
group examined State hunting laws, rules, and guidelines for shooting competitions and shooting 
organizations; industry advertisements and literature; scholarly and historical publications; and 
statistics on participation in the respective shooting sports.  Following this review, the working 
group determined that certain shotgun features are not particularly suitable or readily adaptable 
for sporting purposes.  These features include:

1.  Folding, telescoping or collapsible stock.
2.  Bayonet Lug
3.  Flash Suppressor
4.  Magazine over 5 rounds, or a Drum Magazine
5.  Grenade Launcher Mount
6.  Integrated Rail Systems.
7.  Light Enhancing Devices.
8.  Excessive Weight.
9.  Excessive Bulk.
10. Forward Pistol Grip or Other Protruding Part Designed or Used for Gripping the Shotgun with the Shooter’s Extended Hand.
--------------------------------

page 13

Conclusion 
The purpose of section 925(d)(3) is to provide a limited exception to the general prohibition on 
the importation of firearms without placing “any undue or unnecessary Federal restrictions or 
burdens on law-abiding citizens with respect to the acquisition, possession, or use of 
firearms….” 51   Our determinations will in no way preclude the importation of true sporting 
shotguns.  While it will certainly prevent the importation of certain shotguns, we believe that  
those shotguns containing the enumerated features cannot be fairly characterized as “sporting” 
shotguns under the statute.  Therefore, it is the recommendation of the working group that 
shotguns with any of the characteristics or features listed above not be authorized for 
importation.


----------



## pardus (Jan 29, 2011)

Clowns.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 29, 2011)

pardus said:


> Clowns.



Don't mind the white van parked outside your house


----------



## Manolito (Jan 29, 2011)

If you can't legislate it regulate it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 29, 2011)

Just build them in the US under liscense, problem solved.


----------



## pardus (Jan 29, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Just build them in the US under liscense, problem solved.



Good point, what has the manufacturer got to loose at this point?


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodbye Saiga shotguns.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 29, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Just build them in the US under liscense, problem solved.



That is exactly what happens anyway.  Where do you think our police shotguns come from?  :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Goodbye Saiga shotguns.



Thats what iw as thinking...

I really don't get what the hell is the big problem with this stuff. I mean really, I can have 5 rds but not 8, I can have a detach mag, but only 5 rd'ers not 10 rd'ers? Oh and hell no, don't allow me to waste my money on that 25 rd drum that never feeds right any damn way.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 30, 2011)

I've said it before, but the sporting purposes test is llama shit.


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2011)

JAB said:


> Thats what iw as thinking...
> 
> I really don't get what the hell is the big problem with this stuff. I mean really, I can have 5 rds but not 8, I can have a detach mag, but only 5 rd'ers not 10 rd'ers? Oh and hell no, don't allow me to waste my money on that 25 rd drum that never feeds right any damn way.



No kidding. I mean...like you could really find an easy and inexpensive way to upgrade the capacity of a 12 ga. semi-auto shotty......

http://shop.nordiccomp.com/NC-Shotgun-Extension-Complete-Assemblies-for-12ga-12GA-EXT.htm


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> No kidding. I mean...like you could really find an easy and inexpensive way to upgrade the capacity of a 12 ga. semi-auto shotty......
> 
> http://shop.nordiccomp.com/NC-Shotgun-Extension-Complete-Assemblies-for-12ga-12GA-EXT.htm



Do you remember all the hype about the “street sweeper” back in the early 90’s “OMG it’s a shotgun to kill people in the streets, we can’t have that”. Or how the pistol griped shotty became a actual pistol requiring you to be 21 years old, yet you could buy it at 18 as long as the stock was on it and they would sell you the pistol grip at the same time (separately) WTF?:eek:


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2011)

I do, JAB. I fear as our society "softens," the anti-gun hype will be easier for them to swallow. Give them a soundbite to play on fear and either party can do anything with the American people that they want. We're forgotten history or arrogantly believe that it will never happen here, we're Americans and we're too good for that sort of thing.

Nonsense.....we're human beings and fundamentally we aren't very different from those in the last several thousand years. We can blame the government but I've seen it in private industry and what ultimately scares me is that we've become accustomed to little erosions and fissures here and there.

I guess it is easy to focus on what is out there and it enables us to sleep well at night. Meanwhile, someone with little more than a Dremel and some dedication is bypassing all of our carefully crafted laws designed to make us "safe."

But hey...."street sweepers" are off the street or high cap magazines or "black rifles" or whatever, so I'm safe, right?


----------

